# TV Buying Advice



## NYFile2 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase a new 4K TV - around 65 inches for around $900 - $1200.

I have done research, but don't want to over think it.

Here is what I found so far:
HDR
At least 120Hz refresh Rate (Not effective refresh Rate)
HDMI 2.0 (HDCP 2.2 compliant) at least 4 ports
Upscale to 4k

Trying to figure out which brand names and models to buy.
CNET did a cut to the chase in their analysis and said the Vizio M series or P Series, (M being better). Consumer reports.org (which may not be up to date) has the Vizios ranked a little lower then the others.

A lot of the ratings include the OLED TVs with the LCD/LED models. I am not looking to spend the money for an OLED right now.

Also, I have a $250 gift card from Target from when I bought my iPhone, so I would like to buy it from Target, if possible

Appreciate any advice.
Thanks.
NYF.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Samsung, LG, or Sony would be the best fit. Most TVs are about their features. Visio's are typically LG TVs underneath.

For 4K, you'll want more of an expensive unit. The lower end 4K models can have some harsh colors.

https://www.target.com/p/lg-65-class-2160p-4k-ultra-hd-smart-led-tv-65uh6030/-/A-51312450


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been looking as well, and there are good and not so good models of every brand.

My suggestion would be more research. Take whatever fits your criteria from Targets selection, and then reference the reviews of those models. Amazon reviews will give you a general baseline. You can also look up the models over at avsforums.com. That should give you more than enough information to make a proper decision.

Good luck.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I took the step up to 4K earlier this year. A store near me was removing it's electronics dept. and I was able to get a Samsung 60" for $600. It has that 120Hz effective but since I don't care for that function it's always off. It has 3 HDMI ports and supports HDR. For the price it's serving me very well and 4K content looks fantastic.

Prior to buying it I was looking VERY strongly at the Vizio E and M series. Sony I avoid. As Masterchief mentioned, LG may be underneath the skin on a Vizio. I was surprised to discover that on a Best Buy store brand (Insignia)!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Of course brands here are personal but to add in I find Sharp and Samsung to be the best.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm friends with a repair guy. When I mentioned I like Sharp, he said how good they were until two years ago when Hisense, a Chinese firm bought the TV portion of the business.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Interesting Rick, I didn't know that.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Just remember that there are only a few manufacturers behind most all of the LCD TV's in the market. I was shocked to find my neighbor's "high end" JVC flatscreen was made by LG (ie 'Lucky Goldstar'). That includes Vizio, LG, and JVC (and possibly others) which I have had many service calls on. The power supplies in them are VERY susceptible to surges and lightning.

Any home electronics should ALLWAYS be connected to the power by a well made surge suppressor! I prefer ones that have equipment damage warranties, and also have an indicator that tells if the surge protection has been compromised. Often an initial surge can be stopped by the outlet strip, but the protection can be destroyed at the same time if the surge 'spike' is of high enough voltage. If you hear a SNAP or POP in a surge suppressor, it likely has been damaged while protecting your equipment.

My preference is for Samsung or Sharp as well, as both are highly rated in all reviews I have read. Sony is also, but their usual price differential offsets the ratings somewhat in my book.

Many of the 'new' brands out there are also OEM by LG or another manufacturer. To find out the OEM of any brand, use the online FCC ID cross reference which will tell you who actually manufactured the device! It can be a real eye-opener when comparing models. 

*


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Corday said:


> I'm friends with a repair guy. When I mentioned I like Sharp, he said how good they were until two years ago when Hisense, a Chinese firm bought the TV portion of the business.


*This development was actually not as big a deal as it was portrayed, as Hisense was the OEM manufacturer for many (or most) of the parts for Sharp and many other 'Japanese' manufacturers of finished products. They simply became the OEM for the finished product which had been designed and engineered by Sharp (who I worked for as a field engineer previously). :grin:

In truth, a high percentage of all consumer electronics products (parts) are made in China. The other major source is Korea. If you open one up, the original source of the parts can easily be seen. Just look at the markings on the periphery of the pc boards and the Chinese markings are clearly visible. The difference between Chinese and Korean characters is quite noticeable with a little experience. :wink:

*


----------



## NYFile2 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks all, some good stuff here!

For the regular HD, I always heard that it was Samsung to go with. With 4k, I thought Vizio and LG took the lead - but maybe I was wrong about that.

Thought 120Hz was the refresh rate and not an option to turn on and off?

Someone from avsforum.com that JimE recommended did not think too highly of the LG model 65UH6030 that Masterchef referenced in the Target link, ha ha.

If Target does not have anything good, I can always switch things up and use that $250 gift card on something else - like a TV stand or something. Normally I would not think to buy a TV at Target, but $250 is a nice chunk of change, and at the time I thought - perfect! I'll be looking for a TV in the spring/summer anyway. Just as a side note - this is a new TV for a room that does not have any HD. I probably would not upgrade, but since I am buying a TV anyway - might as well be a 4K.

Will continue investigating. Any other tips are still welcome!

Thanks again.
NYF.


----------



## NYFile2 (Jun 22, 2017)

What do you guys think of this one ?

https://www.target.com/p/samsung-65-flat-4k-uhd-tv-black-un65mu6300/-/A-52336772#lnk=sametab


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That's the list price. You should be able to do better by shopping.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Jet.com > Samsung 65 Inch 4K Ultra HD LED Smart TV UN65KU6290 - $997.99 (free shipping, no tax).

Newegg.com > Samsung UN65KU6290FXZA 65-Inch 2160p 4K UHD Smart LED TV - $997.99 (free shipping, no tax).


----------



## NYFile2 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks!
...but do you think it is a good TV?

SpywareDR - the links you sent are for different model numbers. The one for NewEgg is out of stock. Are they any better or worse the the one in the link I sent?

Thanks again.
NYF.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, the UN65KU6290 is a good TV. I own one.

Don't know anything about the UN65MU630 you linked to.

Newegg.com is still showing a couple of new UN65KU6290's in stock here: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...YjSsT2qJlKUq3U-5jGRoCgKEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I listed Jet.com first though because it would be a better choice if you've never purchased anything from them before. If not, you'd get an automatic $20 discount. They also have free shipping for orders over $35.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As I noted above: **OFFICIAL** Entry Level 2016 Samsung 4K UHD KU6300/6500/6600 Series TV Thread - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews


----------



## NYFile2 (Jun 22, 2017)

The prices I saw for UN65MU6300 were similar to what Target is selling it for.
This model also has 120Hz and the KU6290 has 60Hz.

The KU models on the first page of that message board are a little expensive.

What are the main adjustment features to look for?

Thanks.
NYF2.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd want a tuner. Believe it or not, some don't have a tuner. I'd also want, at the least, a true 120 motion rate. Some claim 120, but they aren't. Samsung does this on some sets.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most models no longer come with tuners. And unless you use OTA and not cable/SAT/other service, it's an unnecessary expense finding a model with a tuner. But there are people that still use OTA service. And in that case, it would likely be cheaper (and not affect the TV selection process) to simply get an external tuner.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The Samsung I purchased is a KU6300 series. It may be an entry level but it's fantastic.


----------



## NYFile2 (Jun 22, 2017)

How do I know if the UN65MU6300 is true 120Hz?

Would like a tuner - just to have, but I don't think it will effect which one I buy - especially if it is a good model at the right price.

Thanks.
NYF.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Samsung says it is. If you see an ad that uses words like TruMotion, then it's probably 60Hz.


----------

